
Compiler warnings are harmful - andrewchambers
http://achacompilers.blogspot.com/2015/09/compiler-warnings-considered-harmful.html
======
chazu
I definitely identify with the point about alarm fatigue: as a web developer
who is used to spelunking for errors with a single stack trace, seeing 1000
warnings scroll by when compiling a large project (especially someone else's)
can be daunting.

That being said I don't see it as a serious issue - if I were really put off
by it I would write a utility to customize the output of my compiler to suit
my tastes - isn't that what hackers do anyhow?

------
danielrpa
It's on the Internet, it must be right!

Seems that the author is annoyed by people in his workplace who enabled "treat
warnings as errors" and wrote a rant. You can always disable compiler warnings
if you don't like them.

~~~
andrewchambers
You could try rebutting the points instead of making such a weak comment. I
use every check available including the clang static analyser btw.

